# Accidentally broke the roots off Balansae plant



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

So like the title says I accidentally broke the roots completely off a balansae plant (crypt) when transplanting. I planted the roots and plant next to each other to see if there would be regrowth. Both the roots and plant are a good size and I didn't want to chuck it without giving it a chance. Anyone else do this and have have the plant/roots survive with a crypt?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I removed all plants from one of my tanks about a year ago and still have crypt pop up from the substrate. I wouldn't count it out.


----------



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

Good to hear! I'll stay optimistic.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't bury the crown, the root should grow back


----------

